# D-bol vs oral tren 4 kick start?



## EOD (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm planning a bulker and wanted to kick start my test/mastron cycle with either dbol or oral tren but not sure which. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also what is the lowest dose I can go on each seperate? Thanx alot everyone.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 30, 2010)

EOD said:


> I'm planning a bulker and wanted to kick start my test/mastron cycle with either dbol or oral tren but not sure which. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also what is the lowest dose I can go on each seperate? Thanx alot everyone.


 40mg of PureDbol is all you need for 4-5 weeks. I have never had great sucess nor hear of good results from oral tren, IMO


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 30, 2010)

would not bother with oral tren.

I would go Dbol. Or depending on goals and how many cycles you used SD.

Or Anadrol but some lose their hunger on it, so for me its not great but others love it.

So now to answer your question if it was me I would go the Dbol.

all the best brother


----------



## EOD (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanx alot man. Heard the tren is rough.


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 30, 2010)

id use dbol its gd 2 kick start a cycle


----------



## ROID (Oct 30, 2010)

dbol my friend


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanx alot everyone. Never taken dbol b4. Would I get anything out of 25mg a day?


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 31, 2010)

no not realy me Personal wud not take eney thing les then 40mg e/d


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2010)

I heard dbol is known for watery gains,eventhough it depends on diet,true. What I'm getting to is will the mastron in my cycle keep the bloat to a minimum?


----------



## underscore (Oct 31, 2010)

I would go with anadrol if you are going to use masteron afterwards. dbol is watery weight for sure.


----------



## primo4life (Oct 31, 2010)

wish i could use d-bol fucks my guts up


----------



## EOD (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anadrol not produce watery gains? Never heard that 1.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 1, 2010)

EOD said:


> Does anadrol not produce watery gains? Never heard that 1.


 Yes it will.


----------



## EOD (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanx Conrad. In ur opinion is dbol worth it? Seeing as u put on more size than u keep...


----------



## fray5 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dbol man, and just use an AI while your on to keep some of the bloat off.


----------



## Del1964 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow....I didn't even know there was an oral version of Tren.


----------



## EOD (Nov 1, 2010)

Ya there is, jus wen u think it couldn't be more toxic they turn it into an oral


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 2, 2010)

EOD said:


> Thanx alot everyone. Never taken dbol b4. Would I get anything out of 25mg a day?


 Yes you can see results off 25 mg a day in both weight and strength.    But remember that dbol is mostly going to be water weight so expect to loose some of it


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt  feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try  2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I  thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was  on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood  pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

D-bol IMO is the best cycle starter.  Run it at 35mg ED for your first time, and you should see great results.  It is only "watery weight" if your diet sucks and you're not running an AI.  Mg per mg, it is one of the strongest muscle building AAS out there.  Plus it makes you feel like a god...


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

Vick said:


> Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt  feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try  2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I  thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was  on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood  pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.




You kill me...you have absolutely no idea of what you are doing or how AAS work.  You are not going to feel anything the first day you start taking an oral steroid.  They take time to build up to effective levels in your blood stream.  You are a moron who is probably going to kill himself with his all oral cycle and daily dose increases.  Don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 11, 2011)

Vick said:


> Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt  feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try  2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I  thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was  on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood  pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.



Bro what are you scared to inject or something? Their are many people who should not use AAS and you sir are one of them... Stick to OTC prohormones bro


----------



## sulli174 (Apr 11, 2011)

you could also run tbol ,you want have as large of gains with dbol.but the gains wont be watery it will be lean muscle gains that will be easy to keep


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

sulli174 said:


> you could also run tbol ,you want have as large of gains with dbol.but the gains wont be watery it will be lean muscle gains that will be easy to keep


Tbol keeps coming up so I'm thinking about it, would like to run into some pplex before I order though.


----------



## alterntego (Apr 11, 2011)

Vick said:


> Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt  feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try  2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I  thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was  on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood  pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.


 its bunk bro . my turanbl 10's can be felt by the 2nd or 3rd day . and my personal pref is turanbl . lean and solid muscle . and ya , i can feel the power .


----------



## Vick (Apr 12, 2011)

alterntego said:


> its bunk bro . my turanbl 10's can be felt by the 2nd or 3rd day . and my personal pref is turanbl . lean and solid muscle . and ya , i can feel the power .


Just downed 2mg, 8 little yellow triangles, I think so to.


----------

